# Gamer Girl - Moving to Charlotte this summer!



## GeeksDreamGirl (May 31, 2008)

Hi everybody!

My name is e, and I run a corner of the blogosphere known as Geek's Dream Girl.  I'm moving to Charlotte, NC sometime in mid- to late July and starting my new job in August.

I'm looking for a group that will be playing 4e.   I'll be 29 and would prefer others in the the 25+ age range if possible.

I'm not sure where in town I'll be living, but am shooting for the Matthews area.  Either way, I'm up for driving to the other end of town if the gaming is good!

Send me a PM here or email to e @ geeksdreamgirl.com.  Thanks!!

e.


----------

